# Dead dog in cage found at GLSM



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Just heard about this today and considering my dog is typically sleeping next to me while I get my OGF on, it sickens me to think that someone would toss a dog in a cage into water.

Does anyone know further details? Have you heard about this?

Sad to think someone would take man's best friend and literally murder it.

http://www.abc6onyourside.com/shared/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wsyx_vid_17844.shtml


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

That is an absolute shame that a person would do that . It makes me sick to my stomach to read and hear about things like that . Hopefully they can get something figured out and prosecute the person responsible.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Hopefully they find out who did it and drop the hammer on them... If someone is cruel enough to do that to a dog, no reason they wouldn't kill a person.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

JimmyMac said:


> Hopefully they find out who did it and drop the hammer on them... If someone is cruel enough to do that to a dog, no reason they wouldn't kill a person.


Big difference between throwing a dead dog in the water and killing a person,pretty big jump


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Throwing a dead dog into the water?

How about throwing a live dog into the water with intent to subject it to cruel and unusual suffering before watching it drown.

These are not things sane people do. These are things murderers do.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Lynxis said:


> Throwing a dead dog into the water?
> 
> How about throwing a live dog into the water with intent to subject it to cruel and unusual suffering before watching it drown.
> 
> These are not things sane people do. These are things murderers do.


People, nobody knows that the dog was alive when it went into the water. Here is a thought. Maybe, just maybe, the dog was dead, the owner put the body in the cage and tossed into the water because they didn't know what else to do with it hoping the cage would sink the body to the bottom.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

avantifishski said:


> Big difference between throwing a *dead* dog in the water and killing a person,pretty big jump


Who said it was dead first? Yeah a dead dog wouldn't be as sinister, but if it was alive I stand by my previous comment.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

JimmyMac said:


> Who said it was dead first? Yeah a dead dog wouldn't be as sinister, but if it was alive I stand by my previous comment.


Nobody said it was dead. Nobody said it was alive. It's still under investigation, so lets wait until facts come out before wanting an execution. For all we know, it could have beensome 80 year old lady, who's Pomeranian died, and she couldn't dig a grave for the pooch.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

avantifishski said:


> Big difference between throwing a dead dog in the water and killing a person,pretty big jump


It's the manner in which the dog was killed that makes people jump to these conclusions. I was an organizational psychology major in college and saw quite a few studies on serial killers. 90% start with animals, then move on to people.

Either way, if the dog was alive when it happened, I would have no problem if they put the person responsible in the cage and did the same to them....


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

I was just saying that I hope the dog was dead first,atleast I like to think so. But in the same breath dogs and people are different on certain levels.. like if a person hit my kid id call the cops if a dog bite my kid. He would not be long for this world I can tell ya that...

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry but if they hit my kid the results for a person would be the same as the dog that would bit him. He'd better hope there was someone there to pull me off or keep me from reaching under the seat.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Hard to not jump to conclusions especially being a dog lover but i'll hold my toungue until the truth does come out.....either way.....it was a wrong choice by whomever put the dog in the cage and in the water.....to do so in such a manner would make it seem like the dog was probably alive and the person didnt want to deal with the dog anymore....IF thats the case....i sure do hope the person who did it gets busted and they are the ones they put an example on.....should conclude in jail time and a BIG fine....If it was "an 80 year old lady who couldnt dig a hole for the pooch" a fine should still stand considering a phone call to a family member or humance society or SOMEONE could of stood in a better way to dispose of the animal than throwing it into a cage and dumping it into public water....just saying.....but yes the truth will come out and people like myself can voice our wacky opinions lol


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Geez guys,maybe the owner took it for a boat ride and it fell over? Might have been a spastic pooch and cage was to protect it...who knows?


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

put the person in a dog cage and throw them in the water.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

yea then life prison and kid becomes a dope addict and ends up belly up in gutter..love it when ppl talk b4 they think


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

So maybe there was a cat in a bag and the dog was going after it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fxs said:


> Geez guys,maybe the owner took it for a boat ride and it fell over? Might have been a spastic pooch and cage was to protect it...who knows?


 
only 2 things could of happened here. #1... the owner killed the dog by throwing it in the water while still in the cage...

#2... the owner threw the cage and dog into the water after it died because he had no way of disposing of a dead dog. 

whatever happened, i hope they find him and get the story.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Spidey2721 said:


> put the person in a dog cage and throw them in the water.


+1 haha I'm sick.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Sad story either way you look at it.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

How about if,,the poor- slob, that could of been fishing & hooks the cage ,,,pulls it in and......... MAN,, THAT's a real bad situation!! I HOPE that dog didn't suffer!! that's all I got for this......... Except ,,that, the Law catches up to whomever has done this!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

the dog was a long time fishing buddy and on the boat with his partner since he was pup.... and after many years of fishing together the partner went to go fishing that morning and the dog didn't get up out of bed... so... the partner after some thought figured it was their favorite spot to fish... they had many many years of good memories and thats where they took him to bury ...thinking the cage would stay weighed down...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I must first say that I am a dog lover and my dogs are treated as part of the family!

My family is from the South and I lived in SC for several years...to Alot of people a dog is a tool...to hunt, to make money, or to guard...they are an animal that serves no other purpose than to do a job for their owners...just like a cow, pig, or horse, or just like the original cavemen or hunters dogs!
If they can no longer do that job...they are useless, cost the owner money, and are "put down"!

Now, are they wrong for treating an animal the way they do or we wrong for treating an animal like a human??? We want to complain about animal cruelty but most of us will not give up our steaks, poultry, or pork! We are not consistant in our views....and all the people in the South that I knew that viewed a dog as an animal, were not serial killers...they were good, Christian people!

I went on a Wild Boar hunt, while living in SC, in the early 90's (before Kevlar dog jackets), we took 25 hounds...at the end of the day there were only 5 dogs still alive...I watched as several owners walked up to the dogs (guts hanging out) and finished them off (to put them out of their misery!), no tears were shed and the owners never gave it another thought!
I on the other-hand, have never hunted since then...I still can't get the memories out of my head of all the loving dogs that needlessly died! 
So yes, my views on all animals are not consistant either!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Ripley said:


> the dog was a long time fishing buddy and on the boat with his partner since he was pup.... and after many years of fishing together the partner went to go fishing that morning and the dog didn't get up out of bed... so... the partner after some thought figured it was their favorite spot to fish... they had many many years of good memories and thats where they took him to bury ...thinking the cage would stay weighed down...


Wait, is that what actually happened or is that your take on it?

That would be sooo much better than any of the other options, lol. That's actually kind of a nice story.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

I like dogs far more then i like people. If this was done in malice, that person should be stoned to death


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

lotp....same here....my dog has never once talked behind my back or broke my heart.......not that i know of at least lol. 

I dont think the actual story will ever come out....sad but i think we all know the truth within this one....


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Intimidator said:


> I on the other-hand, have never hunted since then...I still can't get the memories out of my head of all the loving dogs that needlessly died!


You do realize that what you describe isnt certainly not the norm, right? Dogs (and people) get hurt hunting hogs, but that number is ridiculous. When the number of dead dogs is greater than the number of dead hogs, thats a seriously bad day I would think.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> You do realize that what you describe isnt certainly not the norm, right? Dogs (and people) get hurt hunting hogs, but that number is ridiculous. When the number of dead dogs is greater than the number of dead hogs, thats a seriously bad day I would think.


Like I said, this was before the dogs had protection and during the first major outbreak of the Russian Boar/Wild Pig mix in the pines..these were mainly unspecialized dogs, not like they have now...the dogs also have alot better training now! 
I still to this day can't stomach hunting again...for anything!
And yes, I really don't want to know where my Meat comes from!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Intimidator said:


> these were mainly unspecialized dogs, not like they have now...the dogs also have alot better training now!


I was thinking these must not have been trained dogs. Or at least not well trained (my attempt at humor during an unpleasant conversation).


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

avantifishski said:


> Big difference between throwing a dead dog in the water and killing a person,pretty big jump


To some people dogs are just like the kids they never had. Any living thing that is not trying to kill you should get the same respect that you treat a person. Back to the OT, anyone who would dump/kill a dog should be locked in a cage and not to be let out to interact with humanity as a whole. Next thing is going to be someone ate a dogs face off this world is really taken a weird turn in the past few months. Off to live in the woods in a log cabin with my dog which is my best friend I would trust my dog with my life over quite a few people I know...


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

JimmyMac said:


> If someone is cruel enough to do that to a dog, no reason they wouldn't kill a person.



You are spot on. And that is why I agree with you. It takes the same psychological profile to perform this act as it does to kill a person/human.

Shame one the one who has done such an act.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Had a Bite said:


> Sorry but if they hit my kid the results for a person would be the same as the dog that would bit him. He'd better hope there was someone there to pull me off or keep me from reaching under the seat.


Classic brat parent mentality!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well the mentality here never fails to amuse me. Pretty juvenile and un sensitive a lot any more. There is no more reason to make comments that it may of been dead then it may have been alive. As far as not knowing what to do with it if it did die. Well a person of that limited knowledge shouldn't be allowed a pet. If they were unable to bury it some one should have.
Our pets are treated as our kids also. And yes hurt one for no reason and your A$$ is done. Simple as that. Any one with a mentality to kill any animal for no good reason, has been proven to have a good chance of killing people. As for me some people these days should be dead. They have no place being here.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

so has anyone seen any links with more info on this yet?? A lot of could be and maybe in this discussion but I think its safe to say that if if foul play was involved, bad things should be in line for that person.

Salmonid


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

well hopefully an autopsy is performed on the dog....if the lungs are full of water, that should pretty much tell what happened.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Muskarp said:


> Classic brat parent mentality!



Brat Parent Mentality???? What the heck??

If someone hit my son FOR NO REASON....they would remember the beating they received for the rest of their lives!
If a dog ever bites my son and my son has done nothing wrong, like just walking down a public sidewalk, playing in a park, or in our yard....if I'm around, the dog will DIE immediately, period! And the owner better take care of all the bills, etc, and not get smart with me!!!!


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you, If people would keep their hands to themselves nothing would happen. If a brat is someone who sticks up for their own child, sign me up all day long. If you think I'm wrong that's fine and your own opinion and your entitled to that. And if someone hurt your kid right in front of you and you do nothing, well good for you that's your choice. We all react in different ways and that is fine. 


And for the dog in the cage, maybe its was a fake story just created to makeup 2 pages of garbage for everyone look at and comment about. I heard that it was a monkey that was stealing purses and the cage was his punishment. 

We all get it, some people like dogs some don't. Some like people others don't. 
Can't wait until they close this thread.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Intimidator said:


> Brat Parent Mentality???? What the heck??
> 
> If someone hit my son FOR NO REASON....they would remember the beating they received for the rest of their lives! Are you sure Billy Bad Butt?
> If a dog ever bites my son and my son has done nothing wrong, like just walking down a public sidewalk, playing in a park, or in our yard....if I'm around, the dog will DIE immediately, period! And the owner better take care of all the bills, etc, and not get smart with me!!!!


What a tough guy. And at the same time your doing all this "taking the law into your own hands". Your expecting every other person not to? So we all should go around delivering beatings and killing dogs because we felt there was no fault involved? You can't have it both ways. There either needs to be rules or it's a free for all. And I'm sure neither of you want it to be a free for all. 


Had a bite


> We all get it, some people like dogs some don't.


So, if you don't like dogs don't post!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Had a Bite said:


> Thank you, If people would keep their hands to themselves nothing would happen. If a brat is someone who sticks up for their own child, sign me up all day long. If you think I'm wrong that's fine and your own opinion and your entitled to that. And if someone hurt your kid right in front of you and you do nothing, well good for you that's your choice. We all react in different ways and that is fine.
> 
> 
> And for the dog in the cage, maybe its was a fake story just created to makeup 2 pages of garbage for everyone look at and comment about. I heard that it was a monkey that was stealing purses and the cage was his punishment.
> ...



I don't think you know what the point of a forum is...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Nope! I'm Mild Mannered, Laid Back, Relaxed, Easy to get along with!....just don't mess with my family, infringe on my rights, invade my personal space, or my property....period! 
Those should be basic laws of a society, they should be honored and protected, and to me, they are worth dying for!

If you own a dog...and don't take the time to train it, don't walk it, play with it, socialize it, care for it! Then you don't deserve to own one and you should be punished...they should be treated like any other member of your family!
If your dog runs wild, then probably so do you, and your spawn...and I have no use for people like that! IMHO
Dangerous dogs are a disease, there are too many, there is no way to save and re-train all of them, death is sometimes the only way!
Illegal Breeders and Puppy Mills need to be stopped...they are flooding us with sick, diseased, unstable masses of dogs...there are not enough GOOD people for all the dogs being produced!
This is just another "disease" of our society, that we need to stop!






Muskarp said:


> What a tough guy. And at the same time your doing all this "taking the law into your own hands". Your expecting every other person not to? So we all should go around delivering beatings and killing dogs because we felt there was no fault involved? You can't have it both ways. There either needs to be rules or it's a free for all. And I'm sure neither of you want it to be a free for all.


----------



## smieguy (Jan 18, 2012)

I found a dead dog in the ice once. There was no foul play, but it was still disturbing.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Had a Bite said:


> Can't wait until they close this thread.


Why? I didn't post this to be controversial. I posted it seeking further information. If anyone thinks a dog owner would put their dead dog in a CAGE and then throw it in the water to honor it, they don't own a dog.

My dog's head typically rests on my lap while I post on OGF. She goes with me everywhere and gets excited when I ask her if she wants to go in the car. When her death precedes mine, I won't be tossing her lifeless body in a cage and throwing her in a lake. And I can almost promise you none of you would either. The whole idea of finding a reason why this is acceptable is disturbing. People who lose a loved one and spread ashes don't avoid the cremation and just weigh that loved one down so they can come to rest at their favorite fishin' hole.

Think about that suggestion. It's absurd. 

Equally absurd is the idea that someone likes having their dog with them on fishing trips but can't trust the dog so they BRING IT IN A CAGE and post that cage on the side of the boat and it unfortunately falls in. GET REAL.

This dog died in an unfortuante manner, whether before it hit the water or after, and was disregarded as waste. I don't see how anyone, despite their desire to play devil's advocate, could really envision a scenario where this was just an honest occurrence.

This is why I didn't post this in the lounge, where it was moved. I wasn't trying to invite this type of debate. I posted it to see if there was further information. I'm curious as to why this topic was moved to the lounge in the first place.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Intimidator said:


> Nope! I'm Mild Mannered, Laid Back, Relaxed, Easy to get along with!....just don't mess with my family, infringe on my rights, invade my personal space, or my property....period!
> Those should be basic laws of a society, they should be honored and protected, and to me, they are worth dying for!
> 
> If you own a dog...and don't take the time to train it, don't walk it, play with it, socialize it, care for it! Then you don't deserve to own one and you should be punished...they should be treated like any other member of your family!
> ...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

jcustunner24 said:


> This is why I didn't post this in the lounge, where it was moved. I wasn't trying to invite this type of debate. I posted it to see if there was further information. I'm curious as to why this topic was moved to the lounge in the first place.



JC,
They said last night on the News that someone had been arrested in connection with the GLSM dog drowning!
I missed the story because my 146 lb Cane Corso had to go "tinkle" and since he is a Protection Trained, DANGEROUS, Breed and I am a proper owner, he does not ever leave our sight!


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

ST. MARYS, Ohio - The owner of a dog that was found in a cage in Grand Lake St. Marys has been charged in connection to the case.

Mardie Biederman, 43, of Panema City, Fla., is facing two charges related to the case, including failure to report an attack by a dog to the Auglaize County Board of Health and failure to take a deceased dog to the Auglaize County Board of Health for examination, according to Auglaize County Dog Warden Russ Bailey.

Bailey said that Biederman shot the dog after it bit a family member's guest, put it in the cage and dumped it into the lake.

"This is not a case of neglect in my opinion, but still, laws were violated and that's why we're pursuing (charges)," Bailey said.

The cage with the dog still in it was found in a corner of a lake near a campground. The dog appeared to have been in the water for a while and was wearing a collar.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

yrick82 said:


> ST. MARYS, Ohio - The owner of a dog that was found in a cage in Grand Lake St. Marys has been charged in connection to the case.
> 
> Mardie Biederman, 43, of Panema City, Fla., is facing two charges related to the case, including failure to report an attack by a dog to the Auglaize County Board of Health and failure to take a deceased dog to the Auglaize County Board of Health for examination, according to Auglaize County Dog Warden Russ Bailey.
> 
> ...


Well there you go. I guess the owner did what we all could basically agree on, with exception to the disposal of the dog.... dog bites person, considered dangerous, owner puts dog down "humanly ".....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

It would be interesting , for me at least , to know the breed of the dog that he shot and drowned and the reasons why. I'm a huge dog lover.....but have no use for dogs that are "mean" by nature or trained to be that way. One never knows when they are gonna "snap", IMO. I've really never understood the mentality of people owning "attack" dogs or similar. Been to many a dog park and seen my share of fights between dogs that owners can't control.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks to those of you that posted further information about this. That was the purpose of this thread. If this was the first time a dog bit a family member and the owner went to this extent, I'm curious about how much this owner really wanted the dog in the first place.

Furthermore, what responsible dog owner decides a dog needs to be put down and then shoots it, throws it in a cage, and throws that cage in a public area? In my opinion, there's something wrong with the owner. Nothing about this screams responsible dog owner, and a whole lot of it seems to be overkill.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

it was a pit bull mix according to the Dayton radio stations ( whio) 

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

boatnut said:


> It would be interesting , for me at least , to know the breed of the dog that he shot and drowned and the reasons why. I'm a huge dog lover.....but have no use for dogs that are "mean" by nature or trained to be that way. One never knows when they are gonna "snap", IMO. I've really never understood the mentality of people owning "attack" dogs or similar. Been to many a dog park and seen my share of fights between dogs that owners can't control.



I'm sorry, but Dogs are not "Mean" by nature...they are either taught to be mean or are neglected!
If a dog does not has a structured life with a "Leader" to show or tell it what to do, then it takes control to try and restore "balance"! A dog that is "In Charge" of the family never works!
People don't realize that dogs cannot raise themselves and train themselves, you cannot expect a dog to learn through osmosis. They need continued training, instruction, and structure, thoughout their life....this is how they are wired...they should be a LOWER RANKED MEMBER OF THE FAMILY PACK...anything else and you have problems!
EVERY DOG IS LIKE THIS....even so called BULLY BREEDS or "Dangerous Dogs"...they are just a more DOMINANT BREED that REQUIRES A MORE DOMINANT trainer/owner/family!

My Family lives in a nice rural area, "riff-raff" have been breaking into homes in our area and stealing/destroying property...Our 15 y/o Boxer died and we needed more property protection...
We now have a 4 y/o Cane Corso/Italian Mastiff, he is a 146lb Dominant Breed, he is a Bad A-- and knows it!
He was taken to Puppy Training and was socialized with other animals, he was socialized with the UPS driver/truck, Mail Man/and truck, neighbors, friends, etc. He was taken to parks to learn to "Play" with other dogs. He was taken to intermediate training and advanced training...then guard and protection training. He is never left alone while outside, he wears an electric collar outside, he obeys every command and is rewarded...he is also the most loving friend and family dog that I have ever owned...he will also lay his life down for "His" family! He loves when the UPS driver shows up...he knows that no matter who's driving they ALL give him a treat...same with the Mail Person...when friends and relatives show up he's like a puppy, when people walk down the road he pays no attention...if someone comes on the property he barks, stands his ground and looks to me/wife/son for orders, if called off he goes and plays...while always keeping himself between us and the other person/persons! 
While in the house, and if we are gone, NO ONE except FAMILY will enter...period, without paying the ultimate sacrifice! 
When he is updating his training...it is scary to watch and be a part of it...the speed, power, and strength is amazing...he could take me down in seconds...but I AM THE BOSS and he will never Challenge me because his life is structured to be the worker for "THE PACK"! 
"BAD DOGS" are due to BAD OWNERS, BAD CHILDREN are due to BAD PARENTS...same thing!

The owner of this GLSM dog hopefully will be punished to the full extent of the law and should be charged with NEGLECT!
If they were a RESPONSIBLE owner of a Dominant Breed, this would have NEVER happened!


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

I completely agree with you intimidator. I got a buddy who has a dobi and I have personally seen this dog stop from a full run chasing a rabbit at the simple command of stop by her owner. She simply sat where she stopped looked at her owner and waited for his next command. He spends a good part of two hours a night training and playing. Never seen such a well trained "mean" dog. Which is bull anyway there is no such thing as a mean dog only stupid owners that torment mistreat or simply don't spend the time with them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Intimidator said:


> "BAD DOGS" are due to BAD OWNERS, BAD CHILDREN are due to BAD PARENTS...same thing!


So.. if this is your philosophy... why are you the first one to jump on me about brat parents? You ..prosumably have raised respectful children that do not fall into this category.....http://www.theprovince.com/entertainment/Fund+bullied+driver+tops+thanks+Toronto+viral+video+project/6821385/story.html


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Muskarp said:


> So.. if this is your philosophy... why are you the first one to jump on me about brat parents? You ..prosumably have raised respectful children that do not fall into this category.....http://www.theprovince.com/entertainment/Fund+bullied+driver+tops+thanks+Toronto+viral+video+project/6821385/story.html



You called parents that were protective of their children...when someone hit them without cause or a dog biting them without cause...brat parents! Big difference between that and BAD parents raising BAD kids!

First of all my son knows better than to treat anyone like that...he knows the rules of the Church and rules of society...he also knows my rules and how disappointed I would be!
Good parents spend time with their kids, show them Love, teach them right and wrong, and how to survive as adults, and guide them on their path to being an adult...THIS IS A PARENTS NUMBER 1 JOB. They also give kids rules, boundaries, and limitations...and rewards and punishments. It's an easy system if you're dedicated to your children! It also works for your dog with just little tweaks!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Intimidator said:


> You called parents that were protective of their children...when someone hit them without cause...brat parents!


No you added that. And btw...who ever got hit "without cause"? There's always a reason..you may not agree...but the person doing the hitting felt disrespected. Just as you would to protect your child.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Muskarp said:


> No you added that. And btw...who ever got hit "without cause"? There's always a reason..you may not agree...but the person doing the hitting felt disrespected. Just as you would to protect your child.


So your saying, for instance, the bus monitor in your news story did something to deserve to be "bullied"? The only thing I see her doing wrong in that article is not having the kids expelled from the bus. This is why I have so much respect for teachers and bus drivers in the school system. When I was in school, which wasn't very long ago, the principal would jerk you off the bus, whack you with the paddle, assign you "X" amount of days detention or suspension, then call your parents where they would be waiting on you to get home for another round of whooping! Respect is a lost virtue nowadays. Parents just don't want to be bothered with teaching it to their kids and everyone is so lawsuit happy that the school systems can't do anything to enforce their own rules. Brat kids raised by poor parents.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Are you completely off your rocker Bub? Intimidator, Had a bite and Nikster had a problem with me calling out "brat parents". The example I linked was to some brats. I in no way condone what these little aces did. But I'm sure their parents are the same one's that say "if anybody touches my kid...I'm going to give them a beating they'll remember the rest of their life". Until it's time to stand toe to toe..then they'll just call the cops. Right I, H.A.B and N?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Muskarp said:


> Are you completely off your rocker Bub? Intimidator, Had a bite and Nikster had a problem with me calling out "brat parents". The example I linked was to some brats. I in no way condone what these little aces did. But I'm sure their parents are the same one's that say "if anybody touches my kid...I'm going to give them a beating they'll remember the rest of their life". Until it's time to stand toe to toe..then they'll just call the cops. Right I, H.A.B and N?




In post #31 Had A Bite, stated if someone hit his child with no cause or a dog bit them with no cause he would do the same as me and you pretty much told him he was a classic Brat Parent....I guess you forgot the stipulations of that classification! A "Classic Brat Parent IMHO, is one that pretty much does the opposite of my last post and then would want to put on a show for all to see if those things happened...BIG DIFFERENCE!


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

You can call me a brat if you want thats fine. I've been in the Army, deployed to Iraq and still stand up for what I believe in. And yes if someone hurts my kid for no reason there's going to be a problem. You can say what you want. I don't act don't act like a fool, I go to church and respect my elders. I just don't like to be messed with. I don't mess with anyone else. I don't see whats wrong with standing up for you family. I mean really, think about it. If you read in the paper that a small child was hit for no reason while out somewhere how would you feel.... Then when you read the next article that the kids father gave that guy a beat down I would hope you would think it was well deserved. If not that's fine. So I don't know if that makes me a brat? To me its just normal and I think your the one with the problem. Don't get this thought that I think I'm some tough guy blowing smoke, I don't think that I am some bad dude or anything like that. Honestly I hope that it never happens, I think that we can at least all agree on that.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

boy has this thread strayed off course


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

ezbite said:


> boy has this thread strayed off course


It certainly has.


----------

